# How do you pronounce 'pwned'?



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry for the dumb question. Being a gamer I see this 'word' in writing all the time. Is it pronounced 'owned' or like 'paw-ned'? Thanks.


----------



## deanna_b87 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pretty sure it's owned.

I'm also pretty sure I'm pretty lame for not knowing for sure. Hahaha.


----------



## Kimaris (Jan 20, 2009)

I've heard it said a coupled of times. Its sound like pow-ned.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, it's "owned".


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

POH-nt

Or at least that's how I say it.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

I've only heard it pronounced "p-owned".... but toe-may-doe, toe-mah-doe.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It's owned with the lower case P sound in front of it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

p-ohhh-ned

Yeah, I'm that cool.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

it's usually pronounced powned but you can say pawned.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

poooooohhhhhhhwnnnned. Got it.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

"owned".

That's what it started off with, then the o got changed to a p (because of typos so often or something like that, supposedly), but i'm pretty sure you still pronounce it with an o.

If people wanna pronounce the P i guess it doesn't really matter though heh.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

pwowned
peeund
???


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Maybes its Pre-owned ?.........hmm maybes.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> p-ohhh-ned
> 
> Yeah, I'm that cool.


ditto thats how i say it


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

I pronounce it owned. I think the term is internet slang, similar to pron and zomg.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

It's "powned"... as in "PONEd"... like "phoned". Obviously. Duh.



bezoomny said:


> POH-nt
> 
> Or at least that's how I say it.


Wouldn't that be better reserved as a pronunciation for pwnt?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

person86 said:


> Wouldn't that be better reserved as a pronunciation for pwnt?


Well, I really only use that word in the past tense and in extreme circumstances.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

hmm... I have always wondered the same thing! I always thought it was literally 'pawned', like, at a pawn shop, lol! that is, until I heard someone say it like 'owned'. I like my way better though.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Is that what the kids are saying these days? Just when you thought hip hop was as low as culture could get, they come out with something even stupider.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm far too old to know such things. I just feel like buying a vowel.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

bezoomny said:


> Well, I really only use that word in the past tense and in extreme circumstances.


But, isn't plain old "pwned" in the past tense as well?

I think of "pwnt" as simply a more intense form of the word.


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

Mr. Frostie said:


> Is that what the kids are saying these days? Just when you thought hip hop was as low as culture could get, they come out with something even stupider.


pwned.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> I'm far too old to know such things. I just feel like buying a vowel.


Okay, being even older than the incredibly old Ultrashy :lol :b I have to ask what the hell does that even mean?????????

God I suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^Ya' know, Wheel of Fortune.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Phoebus said:


> ^Ya' know, Wheel of Fortune.


,


----------



## StrangeSpirit (May 10, 2008)

Even though I know it means owned, when ever I see the word pwned I always think 
"pinned" I don't know why.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Thirty-one must be the age limit, because I totally knew that. :b

(Either that or I just spend to much time on the interwebs...)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm 32 and 9/10. But a young 32 and 9/10.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Mr. Frostie said:


> Is that what the kids are saying these days? Just when you thought hip hop was as low as culture could get, they come out with something even stupider.


It's gamer talk, not hip-hop. So blame Microsoft. But you know, Microsoft/Hip-Hop... what's the difference?


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Porn-ed. LOL.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Solitario said:


> I'm 32 and 9/10. But a young 32 and 9/10.


Okay, so a young 32 9/10 is the new cutoff. :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Porn-d.
Like pawns. Or porn.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Solitario said:


> It's gamer talk, not hip-hop. So blame Microsoft. But you know, Microsoft/Hip-Hop... what's the difference?


You're missing the point! They actually managed to come out with something _worse_ than hip hop.


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, take it from a computer geek.

Pwned is pronounced like "owned" but with a "p" sound in front. So phonetically that would be something akin to poe-nd.

Pwned is obviously past tense. 
I.E. I pwned that guy in Unreal Tournament.

Pwnt, another past tense form is like a shortend form of owned. 
Owned -> Ownt
Pwned -> Pwnt

It just means that basically you brought the pain to someone else.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I've always thought that it was only used when you were sarcastically making fun of someone, so you used the 'p' as a typo. I imagined it as "p-owned", but I think I'm wrong after reading all the different ways it could be pronounced... Eh, I wouldn't really listen to this; I'm really uncool.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

bunch of nubs being pwned in this thread.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Haha. WoW and typos. Haha.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

There's no reason you should _ever _have to pronounce that "word" in real life anyway. Unless maybe you're Chris Hansen reading a naughty IM transcript.

Every time my brother uses ironic internet-speak to my face, I need to fight the urge to slap the lil' b*stard bloody raw.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Since "pwned," like "teh," is gamer leetspeak, I don't think you're supposed to pronounce it.

Lol, check it out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwn

"Pwn" has no standard pronunciation, or so says the all-knowing Wiki.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

It's pown.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

It would be good to know how it's pronounce since I may want to say it over the mic on XBox Live.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

poh-n


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I've heard it "pee-owned" and "pohnd" 

...i don't say it, but i read it as pohnd.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I pronounce it the same way I pronounce 'pond'.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Change the url to whomever just got owned:

http://*Solitario*.just.got.owned.aninote.com/

(this bring back memories of my childhood)


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Why can't people just spell right?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Powhhh ndd


----------

